# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.4.3.1 845bbfe (2/25/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

First detected a couple of days ago on a Model 3 in Luxemborg, also installed by a Model 3 in New York this afternoon.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> First detected a couple of days ago on a Model 3 in Luxemborg, also installed by a Model 3 in New York this afternoon.


As far as I can tell, 2019.4.3.1 845bbfe has been out for quite awhile. Current Model 3 software is on build 2019.5.4 4c3c414 , and looks as if uploads are on hold awaiting a new software update.


----------

